

Ask HN: Is Facebook's email validation broken? - kapilkaisare

Attempting to change my email address to mail at kapilkaisare.info does not work; I get an error message asking me to use a valid email address. Attempting to register a new account, expectedly, doesn't work either.<p>Is there a non-stupid reason this may be so?
======
SHOwnsYou
Chances are pretty high their regex for email validation only matches 2 and 3
letter TLDs.

At my current job I noticed that all of our email validation for all of our
sites was limited to 2 and 3 letter TLDs.

